# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  الاحساء الغاليه: فضيحة قوية لجامعة الملك فيصل بطلها الملحم و الشعيبي‎

## yosef

*يجب ان تنشر هذا الرسالة حتى تصل الى الملك عبدالله حفظه الله ليعرف**حقيقة هؤلاء المؤتمنون على ابناء الوطن ومعا يد بيد لكشف وفضح هؤلاء الزمرة الفاسدة**فضيحة قوية لجامعة الملك فيصل بطلها الملحم و الشعيبي**«طلاب شيعة» يشتكون من التمييز الطائفي بجامعة الملك فيصل بالأحساء**في سابقة ليست الأولى من نوعها تتغلغل الحالة الطائفية في أروقة جامعة الملك فيصل**بالأحساء، التي لا زال يعاني منها طلاب وطالبات شيعة مُورس بحقهم تمييزاً طائفياً فاضحاً.**ففي نهاية كل عام دراسي وعند استلام نتائج الاختبارات، لوحظ تدني مستوى كثير من الطلاب* *والطالبات الشيعة بكلية الطب البشري بشكل غريب ومثير، بعكس الطلاب الآخرين الذين* *لم يكن لهم حظ من الدرجات طوال العام الدراسي، ولم يكن لهم مستوى رفيع يستحقون به النجاح والتقدم.**أثارت هذهِ المشكلة حفيظة العديد من الطلاب، مما تسبب في الحديث عنها* *بشكل مباشر وعلني عبر منتدى الجامعة غير أبهين بما سوف تأول إليه الأمور مستقبلاً.**والعجيب في الموضوع أنّ أكثر الطلاب الشيعة الذين قد تقدموا للامتحانات الكتابية**والتطبيقية لكلية الطب أخبروا من قبل الأطباء بأنهم اجتازوا المرحلة بنجاح، وعليهم**فقط استلام النتائج عن طريق نظام " البانر " على موقع الجامعة.**وعند مراجعة كشف الدرجات تفاجأ العديد من الطلاب الشيعة من الجنسين بأنهم لم يجتازوا* *الامتحانات على قرار ما تم إخبارهم به سابقاً من قبل بعض الأطباء، بشكل يوحي إلى تلاعب المسؤولين وفرز طائفي واقع من قبل إدارة الجامعة تجاه الطلاب الشيعة.**تقول ع. ل إحدى طالبات كلية الطب عند التقصي والاستفسار وجدنا أنّ جميع زلائنا**الآخرين لعام 2011م في الكلية قد اجتازوا المرحلة بنجاح، مما تسبب في حالة من الذهول لدى العديد من الطالبات الشيعة اللاتي لم يتصورنّ ذلك.**وعللوا ذلك بقولهنّ أنّ العديد من اولئك الطالبات لم يكن لهنّ ذلك المستوى التعليمي* *والدراسي الذي يستحقنّ به هذا النجاح، فضلاً عن أنّ العديد منهنّ لم يكن لهنّ نشاطاً أو حضوراً ملحوظاً خلال أيام السنة، ولكنهنّ كانوا يحظون بمكانه مرموقة، ولكون بعضهنّ أيضاً من عائلة الملحم بحسب قولها.**وتضيف إحدى الطالبات السنّة والتي تدرس بكلية الطب أيضاً بقولها: كنا دائماً سنّة وشيعة نتذاكر ونـحضر الدروس معاً، ولم يكن بيننا أي حالة طائفية، ولكن ما تمارسه الجامعة، أو بعض المسؤولين بالجامعة بحق الطالبات الشيعة وبهذهِ الطريقة الغير طبيعية، سوف يبني حواجز شائكة بيننا وبينهم، ويعطي**انطباع سلبي بين الطالبات مع مرور الأيام بحسب وصفها.**وقد أشار ح. د أحد طلاب كلية الطب البشري وبصورة مختلفة بقوله، بأنه منذ عام 2003م، لم**يتم قبول طلاب شيعة بوظيفة " معيد " بالجامعة إلا 4 طلاب فقط تم قبولهم في نفس العام، ثم يُعقب بقوله: وخلال السنوات المتلاحقة وحتى هذا العام لم يتم قبول أي طالب شيعي بوظيفة " معيد "، بالرغم من أنّ الكثير منهم قد تقدموا بطلب الحصول على وظيفة " معيد " ويمتلكون كفاءة وتميّز في هذا المجال.**وفي مرحلة استباقية ناشد الكثير من الطلاب وعلى مراحل متعاقية إدارة الجامعة النظر في موضوع الفرز التعسفي بحقهم، ووضع الأمور في نصابها الحقيقي، مطالبين الجامعة بإنصاف الجميع وإعطاء كل ذي حقٍ حقه، سواء كانوا سنّة أو شيعة، من دون مقاربة لجهة ما على الأخرى، مضيفين أيضاً: بأنه لا يجب أن يظن أحداً بأن لديه الحق في ممارسة الطائفية تجاه أي طالب من الطلاب، أو أي مكون**من مكونات الوطن لكونه ينتمي لمذهب معين.**وقد رفع العديد من الطلاب والطالبات مؤخراً خطابات تظلم لإدارة الجامعة للبحث والتقصي ومحاولة معرفة الأسباب المؤدية إلى تلك الحالة، بالإضافة إلى فتح المجال للدراسة الصيفية لكلية الطب أسوة بباقي الجامعات التعليمية في الدولة، ولكن دون فائدة تذكر سوى العديد من الوعود والأمنيات.**سبب الذلك**ومن المعروف ان احد كبار الشخصيات الفاسدة والمعروفة في الجامعة هو الدكتور أحمد الشعيبي والذي يقوم باللعب في مناصب الجامعة كما يريد ويعين من يريد خصوصا من ابناء عمه ومن**هم على شاكلته من عائلة الملحم والنعيم والجغيمان والدوغان والجندان وغيرهم من العوائل**التي ترث المناصب في* *الاحساء ويمسكون بأكبر الدوائر الحكومية في المحافظة**والدكتور الشعيبي تجاوز مراحل الفساد بشكل كبير جدا حيث وضع لنفسه مناصب كثيرة لاتعد ولا تحصى وعين في الفترة الاخيرة عدة اشخاص لا يستحقون مكانتهم ولا خبرتهم التي وضوعوا فيها ابتداءا بستحداث**منصبه الذي اسماه وكيل الجامعة للتطوير* *ونتهاءا بتعيين عميدا لمركز تقنية المعلومات لشخص**غير قارد على ادارته**وكذلك لقسم الصيانة و الدعم الفني والذي وضع فيه شخص كل من**معه ويعمل تحت ادارته افضل منه كفاءة وخبره**وكذلك تعيين عمداء الكليات و المراكز على اساس من منهم يقدم الولاء له**ولمن هم حوله**وترك العشرات من الاساتذه اصحاب الشأن و الذين يملكون اعلى الشهدات والخبرة و الكفاءة و الذين يعتبرون اساتذه للشعيبي ومن حوله وعليهم بنيت الجامعه* *ومحاولة اقصائهم والضغط عليهم بالنقل لجامعات اخرى او التقاعد المبكر حتى**يصول ويجول في الجامعة مع مديرها العجوز يوسف الجندان لوحدهم وبدون اي رقيب ولا حسيب* *وتحويل اجتماعاتهم الى اماكن راحتهم واستراحتهم**وكل ذلك للوصول الى هدف واحد وهو احاطة نفسه بالكثير من الجهلة و الاغبياء الذين ينفذون اوامره وتعليماته , وحتى يتميز بينهم ويصبح انسان مهم عندهم**ولا يفوتكم ما يقوم به هو و العجوز مدير الجامعة من سريقات لاموال الجامعة**و العب بالميزانية في كل عام وفتح مشاريع واغلاقها بدون انجازها**وارساء مناقصات على شركات اقل ما يقال عنها انها فاشلة**كل هذا وغيره يحدث بعيدا عن عين الرقابه**كلنا امل ان يسقط هؤلاء و من على شاكلتهم في يد لجنة مكافحة الفساد التي وضعها خادم الحرمين ليكونوا* *عظة وعبرة لغيرهم*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

الله ينصر الشيعة أينما كانوا

----------

